# My Little Girl



## Talen (Sep 6, 2012)

This is my Finless best buddy:









Her name is Raleigh and she is my "mini" German Shepherd and a total sweetheart. She is a very wonderful dog even though she is a mouth. I've rescued her from a fire when she was six months old. Here in Nov, she will turn 8 years old. And she still won't go to bed without her three stuff animals. Lamb Chops, Terry the Donkey and Bumbles. She loves kitties more than she likes other dogs. And yes, she can be a total brat at times.


----------



## Koda (Jul 31, 2012)

Aww, she's adorable. I've always had a soft spot for doggies with only 1 floppy ear. <3


----------



## Talen (Sep 6, 2012)

Thank you  I never wanted a Shepherd, I wanted a Husky but she won me over the moment I picked her up from her hidding spot all those years ago. Now I can picture my life without her. I almost lost her last winter around her birthday but she is back to full health. 

Both of her ears used to stand straight up but when she was around 3 or 4, the one flopped over and has been like that since.


----------



## Koda (Jul 31, 2012)

It's nice how a single dog can make you change your mind like that. German Shepherds weren't exactly my favorite breeds either until I got my rescue, Koda. She's not a GS but looks just like a mini one. The rescue told us she was a shiba/jack russle mix, and at 4 years old she's only 25 lbs, but every time I take her to the pet store or to the park I'd get at least one person ask me if she's a shep pup. Now I can't help but think they're one of the cutest breeds, they all look like her to me


----------



## Talen (Sep 6, 2012)

lol, that sounds like Raleigh. She is very small for a German Shepherd. Last time I checked, she was only like 17-18 inches from her front paws to her shoulders. I'm 5'7 and she about knee height. The last time I weighed her she was only 45/47lbs. But little one sounds smaller than Raleigh. 

Shepherds are such wonderful dogs, so loyal and loveable. Great with kids and other pets. I wouldn't trade her for anything in the world. 

I know the next dog I want to get is a shiloh shepherd, they are another breed of German Shepherd type dogs. Very cute and extra fluffy.


----------



## BettaJen (Jun 7, 2012)

Beautiful dog and photos. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Talen (Sep 6, 2012)

Thank you. Photography has become something more than a hobby for me and Raleigh is usually with me when I have the camera out. You're welcome


----------



## Koda (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh I loooovve the large fluffy breeds. I kind of want one too, but I know how much of a pain to bathe they are. I'm a kennel attendant at a vet and have given more dogs baths than I could ever count. The worst are Newfoundlands......so much hair and so big! Most of them won't even fit it the bath tub. >.<
The shilohs might not be too bad....maybe like bathing a golden retriever/husky mix.
The next breed I'm going to get is a great dane though. I even told my parents that when I move out my house warming present better be a baby harlequin boy. I even have a name picked out for him already, Semi (like the truck).


----------



## Talen (Sep 6, 2012)

I think the worst part about having a German Shepherd is the never ending shedding and the whole there is fur every where part too. Raleigh is pretty easy to give a bath, she is a short hair but has that two part coat. And then there is the fact that she shakes water off every time I get her wet enough for shampoo time. I tend to end up just as soaking wet as her, lol.

Good luck with getting your puppy dog  Dane are nice dogs and that seems like the perfect name for a Dane with how big they are, lol.


----------

